# Is it really a bad thing to profit in breeding?



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

What I mean by "profit" is "GAIN money".

So my question is, is it really a bad thing if a breeder makes a profit off of breeding?

A reputable breeder will be lucky to break even, but what if someone who knows the ropes actually knows how to profit from it?

So let's say you get the breeding female for . . . $2500. You breed her to a stud and that's $3000 (The numbers are probably way off, but bare with me, this is just an example)

$5500

Let's say the female tests positive for pregnancy. Oh, don't forget getting Hips and other things certified.

Okay, I'm guessing . . . $500 to certify everything?

$6000

Vet check ups and stuff = $250 to $500

$6500

She has the puppies. Let's say she has six puppies.

Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but all that example breeder has to do is sell each puppy for $1500 - $2000.

Everything that is needed is certified and the mother and father both have the desired titles. 

Now, I didn't include every single cost so a breeder on here will probably come in and correct me.

But what I don't get is, what's wrong with a breeder making a profit, especially if the puppies are worth that price?

What inspired me to make this thread was I surfing and I found a book that stated that it's not reallly a bad thing if a breeder makes a profit off of breeding.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Did you see this thread?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tion-breeders-sister-laws-school-project.html

It's not that it's inherently immoral to make a profit from breeding dogs, it's just that it's really _hard_ to make a profit and still do all the things the breeders in that thread mentioned. You've been on this board enough to know that the costs of breeding far exceed obtaining a bitch, getting her pregnant, and paying some vet costs.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Did you see this thread?
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tion-breeders-sister-laws-school-project.html
> 
> *It's not that it's inherently immoral to make a profit from breeding dogs, it's just that it's really hard to make a profit *and still do all the things the breeders in that thread mentioned. You've been on this board enough to know that the costs of breeding far exceed obtaining a bitch, getting her pregnant, and paying some vet costs.


Okay. I'm sorry. Nevermind.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Don't be sorry.  Your book may not have been wrong either. Someone could be breeding, say. . . Pugs or Shih-tzus. So far as I know those dogs don't have the expenses associated with training and titling that GSDs do. So maybe you can be a reputable breeder of Chihuahuas and make a profit.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

To be honest, I was bored and I remembered something someone said in the past, and I just wanted to post a topic about it and see what you guys thought. I had completely forgot about that thread.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Whether or not a breeder makes a profit shouldn't really be an issue, it's what kind of dogs they're producing that counts. If they can produce great dogs and make a profit more power to them.

GSD Fan, do you think they should make a profit?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Not sure you should include the costs of titling in breeding as many owners would do that anyway whether they were planning to breed or not, don't you think?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Not sure you should include the costs of titling in breeding as many owners would do that anyway whether they were planning to breed or not, don't you think?


I've never thought people should include the costs of titling the dog, as you'll never be able to make all that back.

Jon and I have already dropped quite a bit of money showing Mirada in just 5 show weekends already. We'll never make that back in puppy sales, so why include it?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

See, you can't get two people to agree on what constitutes making a profit, let alone if it's ethical or not! :hammer:


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I've never thought people should include the costs of titling the dog, as you'll never be able to make all that back.
> 
> Jon and I have already dropped quite a bit of money showing Mirada in just 5 show weekends already. We'll never make that back in puppy sales, so why include it?


That's the point!  In many people's opinions, the titles on the dogs being bred are part of what's important. It's that the breeder took the time/effort/money involved to find the best breeding dogs possible. It counts because it's part of the selection process. It's part of the reason people say you don't make a profit with ethical breeding, because of everything that goes in to titling dogs.

That's always the way I've understood it, anyway.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Wolfenstein said:


> It's that the breeder took the time/effort/money involved to find the best breeding dogs possible. It counts because it's part of the selection process. It's part of the reason people say you don't make a profit with ethical breeding, because of everything that goes in to titling dogs.


If a breeder is actually running a legitimate business, they're filing with the IRS. (in the US) The costs of entering trials, shows, travel expenses to those shows, hotel fares, camper hookups etc. would all be taken as an expense as well as stud fees, dog food, etc. etc. etc. 
To show a profit their income must be higher than their expenses. It should be fairly easy for a breeder to show a loss at least on paper.

If they don't show a profit within a given number of years, or if they can't prove that they are at least making a legitimate attempt to make a profit their status is changed to hobbyist and then the tax laws change.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> GSD Fan, do you think they should make a profit?


Yes, I do. I think that dog breeding is really a business and in a business you make a profit. 

I hate it when people say that if you make a profit, you're not a good breeder. It's like you absolutely must lose to be a good breeder.

Now, people love the breed but people can also love selling when in a company. 

That's how I feel about it. It's unfair to classify anyone making a profit off breeding as a BYB or puppy mill. 

You should be looking at what they're putting into the business and the quality of what they are producing.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

If you're not striving to improve the breed, you shouldn't be breeding.....profit shouldn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It is possible to make profit off of it and be a responsible breeder. But you need to be so good, you need to be one of the top-breeders to do that. 

There are people who sell dogs for the kind of money you bought your house for. It is possible but only if you are one of the top people. 

How do you think some of the breeders over here do it? They make a profit off of selling dogs to the US for dozens of years already and most of them are very responsible breeders. 

Some people don't do anything but breeding and showing dogs for a living, over here because they are so big that that is their job and they live very well off of it but that's because they are so good that they can afford doing it. In fact, it's the dream of every reputable breeder to be so good, so well respected and know throughout the world. Because that's when they leave something behind. 

My dad once said: Nobody will remember me but they will remember my dogs. 
And that is the truth.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't think it's intrinsically wrong to make a profit from breeding; the problem comes in when the pursuit of profit begins to outweigh the considerations for living, breathing animals and the breeder starts cutting corners.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

As long as a breeder is reputable I don't get heartburn if they make a profit by pricing their puppies/adults over and above their expenses/costs.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think the reason that you hear so many people say that it's bad to profit is the frame of mind of the breeder. Are the dogs your goal? Or is it the $$? There is nothing wrong with making a profit, but how do you make a profit? 
A reputable breeder wants to improve the breed and they do everything in their power to make sure that the dogs they produce are the best. They feed the best food; they title/herd/schutzhund with their dogs; they get the best stud for their bitch, etc etc They vet the bitch and keep close tabs on her as the pregnancy progresses.

How do you run a business for a profit however? You minimize expenses and maximize the $$ coming in. Most people who make a profit do it that way. They get a bitch, AKC registered, but that is the main requisite. Continental Kennel Club is ok too, most people just hear "registered" and think it's all the same. They don't feed the best food - Ol Roy is easily available and cheap. They don't title their bitch or work her in any way; she's AKC and purebred so people will buy the pups. They don't search for the stud that best compliments their bitch - the neighbor down the street has a male and will breed in return for a puppy. They don't give the bitch extra vet care while she is pregnant; she might not even have a regular vet.

So, that is why you hear "profit is bad" Profit isn't bad, but sitting yourself up with the idea that profit is mandatory too often leads to cutting corners. I've never asked a breeder "Have you made a profit?" I look at the quality of their dogs and the work that they put into them.


----------



## TheLittleBlackBook (Feb 26, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> Yes, I do. I think that dog breeding is really a business and in a business you make a profit.
> 
> I hate it when people say that if you make a profit, you're not a good breeder. It's like you absolutely must lose to be a good breeder.
> 
> ...


 
Wel, if there's no profit in it (in either dog quality or money made) why do it?

The idea that making a monetary profit from breeding dogs is "wrong" is ludicrous. The idea that losing money by breeding dogs is "right" is equally ludicrous.

Profiting by deception is wrong, and losing money struggling to do something well is incompetence.

In the end, the best breeders profit by producing good dogs _consistently enough_ so that people continually seek them out.

Jack




.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

AFTER all the initial financial debits..(purchase price/titles/stud fee/shipping costs etc..) and routine, expected & UNEXPECTED costs figure into a breeding.....if we produce the puppy(ies) we expected for ourselves...then all $$ that EXCEED the initial investment...is greatly appreciated.
I have no negative opinion in regards to breeders that make a financial living, investing in their dogs & breeding from them. 
Many times...the costs & time invested, will be higher than the "profit margin"....
I wish that I could stay home and do the "thing" I love best! (breeding/showing/training)...but alas, ....I must work to "support" my dogs.
...perhaps someday???!......


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

It should be about the dogs, not the $$$. 

Usually if its about the $$$, then something is wrong.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

That's what I meant by the breeder loving the dogs and the breed. If the person loves the breed, knows the breed, and is improving the breed, then why are they being deemed a BYB because they are making a profit from breeding? I agree with TheLittleBlackBook, a breeder should profit AND improve the breed.

What inspired me to make this thread is that other people say a good breeder NEVER EVER breaks even. And I believe that's wrong. They think it's wrong for a good breeder to break even or gain money.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

GSDfan,
I think the term "never-ever" breaks even....is because of all the time, finances, emotion, hardship & learned experiences...contribute to many breeder's practises.
So...if you take ALL that can go wrong, has gone wrong, could be better...and weigh it against "profit"......well, let's just say...."red ink" mostly.
There is NOTHING wrong with making a profit from doing anything that you love to do...(breeding included)....the "wrong" is what the "primary goal/force" is that compels & drives you....
JMO


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I hear the term "improve" the breed, it doesn't sit well. I think breeders should do the best by the breed, as the standards are written. To "improve" is up to interpretation and opinions vary on how that is achieved. 

I am all for a breeder who can profit from their production, but most reputable passionate breeders will take that profit to train, title and buy new dogs for their program. Or many will forgoe a profit and hold back progeny for their program. 
I would much rather support such a breeder than one who lives off the titles of the(many purchased w/ titles) dogs in their kennels, when they did none of the work themselves to get those titles.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Here too is another "fine line"....purchasing dogs with titles.
I know of many breeders of both WL & SL that "purchase" titled dogs and breed from them.....why would that make them any "lesser" in the eyes of others?
Buying good dogs, knowing good dogs and breeding good dogs is most important.
I would not hesitate to purchase a quality bred, titled dog and incorporate into my breeding program.....just as I would not hesitate to purchase a "puppy"...invest the time & money into it, and use it for my future breedings.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Robin you do work and represent your dogs and you do it very well!
But some don't. That is sad for the dogs and the breeder, when they purchase dogs with titles(not knowing if they truely earned them) and resting on those laurels, how can they truely know what is a good match for breeding purposes?
There are a few kennels that produce several litters a year, yet there is little to no representation in the venues with their kennel names. Not sure why buyers would support such a kennel when they could go with one that is actually working/training/trialing their stock. JMO.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Onyx...I was actually agreeing with you LOL!
Thats the "fine line" thing......
I know of WL kennels that consistantly buy titled dogs, breed from them, "crap" on other kennels, preach about "working drives"...and yet...very, very few "titled" dogs from their very own breedings....hhhmmm?:thinking:
Same for the SL breeders....buy SL titled dogs, hire "big gun" handlers, pay/play the politics..and win/place in the show venues....never even "knowing" or contributing anything.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you take the costs directly related to producing just this litter, and set them against the receipts from puppy sales, than you should be in the black with some left over.

If you take into consideration your overall costs for purchasing, raising, training, titling, screening, housing, feeding, vetting all your dogs, including milage, meals (while showing or going to seminars), cell phone and utilities, etc etc etc, then I think it would be very difficult to break even unless you had a number of litters proportional to the number of dogs that you own, that does not have to be 1:1, it may be 1:3 or 1:4, hard to say, but in order to cover the costs of being a breeder, you would have to breed, and sometimes more than what you want to. 

If you are going to live off of your dogs, and ultimately take in a salarty beyond what the expenses and purchase costs, then you would have to have many litters. More litters than an easy number of dogs to keep track of and work yourself. 

I figure 12 litters per year could cover costs of dogs and provide enough to live on, if you could have enough customers to give you a decent price on puppies. Of course, when people visit, you will have two to three litters on the ground at any given time. 8 week old pups, four week old pups, and a bitch ready to whelp if you could space them out one litter per month, which would not happen. More probably the herd effect, and you will have six bitches coming in and being bred within a couple of weeks of eachother. 

Chances are good that your better customers would smell puppy mill, and you would have to drop your prices and produce twice as many puppies to manage it. 

So how many animals do you need to produce 12 litters per year? Let's say, you want to only produce 1 litter per bitch per year. That would be 12, right? Not so. It would be 12 bitches in puppy bearing years who are healthy and did not miss. You would want several more young ones to pick up the slack for those that will retire or die in the next couple of years. You would have some older ones that are retired, that as a reputable person you do not want to dump, and you should probably have one or two extra in case you do not get a litter out of someone. Oh, and you may have a couple that washed out for one reason or another, and possibly a dog or two that has been returned either spayed or unsatisfactory as a breeder for some reason. My guess is you will have at least as many dogs who are not producing as dogs that are producing if not more. So twelve becomes twenty four easy. 

Owning 24 dogs does not make you a puppy mill, but providing runs and housing and training and vet care for that many dogs, well, some will think you are a puppy mill, and these dogs will not ALL live in the house sleeping on your bed with you. 

Actually, it will become all about the money quick enough. 

Unless you have some other source of income or your house is paid off, providing for yourself on nothing but puppy sales would be very hard to do without crossing the line into puppy mill. You would either have to cut corners on the dogs significantly, or produce enough dogs to cover everything.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbup: selzer. I think what you described is where the line gets crossed - the difference between a breeder who happens to make money and one who is breeding for a profit.


----------



## TheLittleBlackBook (Feb 26, 2010)

Every business, be it a dog business or any other business, has to be about BOTH product quality and making money. You need both to succeed for the long term in any enterprise.

If a breeder is producing lousy dogs, he will soon be out of business. If a breeder hasn't enough dogs to keep afloat, he will likewise be out of business (or have to get a job to support himself). Yeah, a part-time breeder may have less dogs to deal with ... but if he's working 9-5 he likewise has very little time to work with them.

A full-time breeder may have 25-40 dogs (or more) but he also spends all his time out there with his dogs (and/or he has kennel hands available to do so).

A good breeder doesn't "just happen" to make money; he makes money because *he has so ordered his operation* (his kenneling system, his breeding stock, his feeding protocols, and his standards for excellence) *to continually make money*. He does this by continually producing excellent dogs, all the while cutting his mainentance costs. By cutting maintenance costs, I don't mean reducing the level of care, I mean _learning how to be smart in one's expenditures_. A truly professional breeder knows so much more about getting quality products in bulk, how to save money on medicines (literally pennies on the dollar), how to take care of his own dogs with competence (rather than running to the vet every time a dog gets a boo-boo), etc., etc.

This is the very definition of a professional breeding operation, with the rest of the halfway-decent breeders being merely "part-time enthusiasts."

Jack


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

best part of being the stud... he can "come" and go w/o any issues...


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

TheLittleBlackBook said:


> Every business, be it a dog business or any other business, has to be about BOTH product quality and making money. You need both to succeed for the long term in any enterprise.
> Jack


if this were true, there would be no puppy mills. There is actually a much bigger market of unknowing/unsuitable owners than there will ever be responsible ones. 
That may be one of the biggest strikes against being able to make it a full-time job - to really make a profit big enough to live on PLUS support further breeding you will sooner or later face the dilemma of selling a puppy to an unsuitable home just so you can have the $$ coming in. It may not happen to everyone, but I would be willing to bet that it happens to everyone eventually.


----------



## TheLittleBlackBook (Feb 26, 2010)

*** Post removed by Admin. You might want to familiarize yourself with the board rules. Personal attacks, obscenities (including obscene smilies), and most certainly obscenities posted as personal attacks are NOT allowed. ***


.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm happy for you that you were successful in your breeding program. 

But I find it hard to take that someone who was breeding pit bulls the dog-fighting arena is trying to tell the membership on this forum what to think and which values to adopt.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

No kidding, obscene smileys? Wow.

I can't see how a small breeder can really ever do more than break even. I relate it to a small farm versus a factory farm. A small farmer will never be able to have a large enough crop (without buying more land, hiring more help, buying bigger equipment, using more fertilizer and pesticides, using more water, etc) to compete with a factory farm.

That's how I would compare a small breeder who focuses on quality dogs with good temperament, health and titling to a BYB or puppy mill. And also I agree that there are far, far more unsuitable pet owners out there than really good pet owners.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

shucks! I missed the obscene smiley! 

I always miss the good stuff!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

selzer said:


> shucks! I missed the obscene smiley!
> 
> I always miss the good stuff!


I KNOW!!!! Still wondering what it could have been...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I saw it. It wasn't that great


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh, but our imaginations can ALWAYS make things better than they are.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

In addition to GSDs I also have a small breed called a Lancashire Heeler. They are a small (12-20lbs) British herding dog. I paid almost as much for my male LH pup as I'll be paying for my soon to be female GSD pup. The LH needs to have some health certifications done, but other than that there isn't much to get done prior to breeding since you can't show them here. I will be titling my male in AKC tracking (since he can compete in companion events with his FSS papers), but it's not necessary for anyone but me. In the UK, they compete in conformation of course, and can get their herding certificates. So, if I bred a litter of these guys I could probably make a profit pretty easily. But to me, a GSD can be tested for ability as well as health issues and should be, so technically making a profit would be next to impossible unless you are in the top of the top and have spent years building a reputation. And to those breeders I say kudos and am happy to pay the price they ask, assuming I can afford it .


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

lets put it this way..would you want to lose money? from my understanding, you price your puppies to get your money back that you have into them. like you said, if you spend 6500 to 7000 on a breading and only have six pups then you price them to make enough money to be able to pay for the stud fee, pay for the shipping or other type of travel for the stud, puppy shots, vet checks, food etc. so yes you have to make a profit to further your breeding program or you'll go belly up.


----------



## Iletthedogout (Aug 30, 2010)

It is important to not place value judgements on "profit". In my view profit is making more than you spend. It doesn't necessarily mean that you have a big house, entourage or can quit your day job and live only on the proceeds from breeding dogs. You can make a profit from breeding dogs, but that doesn't mean you are "making a living from it." 

I also disagree with those who say establishing a breeding program to make a profit is immoral. Opening up another fast food franchise that adds to obesity among children is not for me, but running a restaurant designed to make a buck is not immoral. 
So if someone appreciates quality GSDs and can take advantage of the demand to make money, that's fine. 
It appears that the difference isn't profit, but how one goes about it. Is some, one buys titled sire and bitch to start their program and sells the puppies at a higher cost based on the established pedigree, i don't have an issue with that. That's called outsourcing. It may be cheaper to buy a titled dog than work it through the ranks yourself.

Some may want to raise the dogs as puppies, get them titled and be involved in the process from start to finish. In sports, some teams chose drafting college players to get better other seek success through free agency, acquiring tested and experienced players on the open market. 

They are different business models neither being morally superior to the other.


----------



## TheLittleBlackBook (Feb 26, 2010)

lcht2 said:


> lets put it this way..would you want to lose money? from my understanding, you price your puppies to get your money back that you have into them. like you said, if you spend 6500 to 7000 on a breading and only have six pups then you price them to make enough money to be able to pay for the stud fee, pay for the shipping or other type of travel for the stud, puppy shots, vet checks, food etc. so yes you have to make a profit to further your breeding program or you'll go belly up.


 
Exactly.

The idea that losing money breeding dogs makes you "moral" ... and that making money breeding dogs makes you "immoral" is insane.

The truth is, losing money in your breeding efforts makes you *incompetent*; while making money in your breeding efforts means *you have covered all your bases and have bred dogs that people with money actually want*.

That is the truth about breeding dogs _well_ ... versus "letting two dogs mate" without thinking of all the consequences.

Jack

PS: My little "jerkoff" emoticon that I put hurt some feelings I guess. It was meant as a joke. I guess people who breed "pets," instead of true working/performance animals, tend to get miffed easier about the truth than do more serious and realistic breeders.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't think it makes someone incompetent if they don't turn a profit especially the first few years. However, I think it's ludicrous to think it is bad when profit is earned. If the breeders is doing all the health testing they should, provides adequate vet care, and whelps the puppies appropriately I don't see the issue


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Breeding well bred dogs without maintaining a constant financial gain...does not make one "incompetent".....that would solely apply to those that breed as a "business" and continually be profitless.
Also...making a financial gain in one's breeding has nothing to do with the "quality" of dogs being bred....it can simply mean...the breeder has a great marketing scheme.
Investing money into a well planned litter...does not ever mean that there will be enough puppies born to offset the costs of the initial investment....
This would be the "perfect picture", ..however;..many times, litters consist of 1-3 puppies.
Breeding as a business...is completely different... than being a breeder.
JMO


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Excellent post Robin :thumbup:


----------



## TheLittleBlackBook (Feb 26, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Breeding well bred dogs without maintaining a constant financial gain...does not make one "incompetent".....that would solely apply to those that breed as a "business" and continually be profitless.
> Also...making a financial gain in one's breeding has nothing to do with the "quality" of dogs being bred....it can simply mean...the breeder has a great marketing scheme.
> Investing money into a well planned litter...does not ever mean that there will be enough puppies born to offset the costs of the initial investment....
> This would be the "perfect picture", ..however;..many times, litters consist of 1-3 puppies.
> ...


 
My own bloodline generally produces small litters, so I understand what you say more than you know.

I don't know why people always argue one extreme versus another, this is crazy :crazy:

Anyone who loses money making a breeding had misfortune. Anyone who produces lousy animals by making a breeding likewise had misfortune and made poor choices.

By contrast, anyone who makes money breeding dogs had good fortune. Anyone who produces excellent animals in their breedings had good fortune and did a good job.

The worst breeders consistently lose money and consistently produce poor pups.

Foolish breeders who don't know what they're doing consistently lose money on their breedings. Unscrupulous breeders consistently make money producing pups without regard to quality.

The best breeders consistently make money by consistently producing superior animals.

If anyone disagrees with this, they have a thinking disorder.

Happy Thanksgiving,

Jack



.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

TheLittleBlackBook said:


> If anyone disagrees with this, they have a thinking disorder.


 
Not just a little bit arrogant, are ya?

About the emoticon, this is a family friendly site, so people should not feel worried about letting their kids on the site. And though I did not see it, it has no place here by your description. Check out the rules. Nobody is picking on you.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I will be 100% honest here, in saying that *I do not think it is wrong to make a profit while breeding dogs*. 

If the individual is doing it correctly, and truly dedicating their life to their dogs and their breeding career, I think it is unfair to be so harsh, critical and quick to judge. There is nothing wrong in profiting from what you love when the career you have chosen lives up to the high standards set for it. 

I value and respect everyone's opinions on why breeding is something that should not be done by just anyone, because I feel the same way. It takes a dedicated, well-informed person to breed the true German Shepherd and find those puppies, that they are responsible for, the right homes. HOWEVER, I find it very unfair to look down on a breeder for making profit. If they dedicated their life to their dogs and have made profit from the exceptional lines they have produced, then they have been very successful in my opinion.

It should always be about the dogs. Any profit is a wonderful bonus. Wanting to produce an income off of doing what you love should not be seen as a negative, but a challenging life goal to achieve. Again, breeding is something that takes a lot of knowledge and commitment. It is definitely not for the average person, but is not wrong when done correctly and responsibly. 

Kind regards,
- Angel


----------

